# Improve WinXP Performance.....



## DaVo (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,
I am doing a write-up on how to improve your computers performance. I know there are a lot of these treads out there but I would like to tell everyone the programs I use, how they help, and why these programs are the best tools for the job.
I was getting tired of looking around for "good" programs, when all I found was junk. So, once I found good programs I decided to write something up to help the advanced computer guru's (hopefully) as well as the people who don't know a lot about computers, and wonder to themselves 'why does my computer lag so much' and 'where has all my room gone on my comp?'Some stuff written will be very 'beginners' stuff and others (hopefully) won't be.

First things first...
Go To...Start...Programs...Accessories....System Tools...Disk Cleanup....clean up all your files and get some nice free mb's storage back. You will be surprised at how much Windows Temporary Files take up. Now...Go to explorer window...Go to home drive directory...Windows...Temp...Everything in that folder you see can be deleted, as complicated as some of the stuff looks there it is useless and taking up space. Delete it all, you can, and there will be no harm to your computer.
Next...Go to Control Panel...Add/Remove Programs...Tab across to Add/Remove Windows Components (it should think for a bit before the next window comes up)...Go through each category and their details, and unclick the ones you KNOW you DONT use...then press next...Finish. 
While you are in that Add/Remove Window go through your installed components and check to see if you can uninstall stuff you either forgot about or just realized that you dont a lot of the programs you have on your pc.

Second Thing...
With Windows XP its default physical look (i.e. Blue taskbar etc) takes up a lot of your running RAM, to save up to 15mb of RAM, make your computer look like Windows 98 style, personally I like it better (not so blue looking) plus it allows you to have more RAM free for the stuff you really need it for...) To do this go to your desktop, right click... Properties... Themes ...Windows Classic, after you can change the colors and stuff but you'll be surprised at how much faster you pc runs. While you are in your desktop Properties to the tab...Appearance and then click 'Effects.' You see some options read through them and unclick the ones you dont want, after look at you normal effects throughout the computer and you will see that there is not much difference as what it looks like, yet your menus will pop-up faster, makes your computer run more smoothly. Personally I unselect the first two options (Transition effect and Method of Smooth Edges).

Next thing...
On your taskbar (system tray)...if you see a lot of icons (mainly loaded from startup) this may explain why your computer runs slow-if it does at all. It has been proven that 30% percent of your RAM usage is wasted with system-tray icons. You may see battery ones, monitor icons, games, just crap that u never use....get rid of as many as possible, this slows down your pc so much, I only have two icons down there and my system loads up so quickly and never freezes etc. 
Please Note: Never close down your Anti-virus system tray icon...that icon will save your computer at the best of times.
If you close some program down and it still startsup on next startup, do this: Go Start...Run...type: msconfig --> the tab across to startup, untick the ones you know you dont want those unselected program to startup, the ones you dont know what they are...leave them, they are probably all Windows Registry keys and you really dont want to touch those!

Next thing....
Get ad aware (Lavasoft) from http://www.lavasoftusa.com , search your pc and delete all necessary spyware, I know a lot of people use Ad aware but there are many who 
don't, spread the word and tell your friends about it - it wont hurt. You can use other programs besides Ad aware, there are many out there but I know that Ad aware is stable and they know there spyware, and there are frequent updates. Which reminds me...Make sure you download all Ad aware Lavasoft Spyware Updates...)

Next...
Go to...Start...Programs...Accessories...System Tools...Disk Defragmenter...Defrag your system, could take a while but its worth it.

Next we will use the Registry Cleaner for Windows...Get Registry Cleaner from: http://www.geocities.com/licit_moles/home.html , and then install and go into the program....When at the main window, go along the top where all the tabs are till you reach 'Tools', then go down to 'Registry Cleanup,' and then 'Do them all.' It will look through your registry, once finished, go up to 'Select' and then 'All,' go down the bottom to the 'Remove Selected' button, and you are done. If you wish you can look throughout the program, read up on it and you will find you will be able to delete more stuff without hurting your pc....if a problem does occur, 
RegCleaner automatically backs up your registry for you just in case you remove something your pc does not like.

Next you need to download Tune Up Utilities from: http://www.tune-up.net/download/ , download the trial; you can use that for now until you wish to buy the software, which is worth it in my opinion.
Once installed go into the main menu and make sure you look around, you will find that it is a great program that offers to clean-up your computer in many ways. It allows you to change system properties that you may have never known existed within Windows. Do yet another registry cleanup, clean up your hard drive, and do anything else you wish to do within the program.

After this sit back relax and watch how your computer works beautifully with no pop-up errors, lagginess etc.

Thanks

DaVo


----------



## Agent001 (Jan 12, 2004)

Also check out Black Viper's website


----------



## DaVo (Jan 7, 2004)

the site doesnt seem to be working, i cant get int it.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Interesting thoughts DaVo.
Before I follow in your footsteps & take your advice, I would be much happier if one of the forum EXPERTS cast their eyes over your post.
I recall past threads whereby it is recommended, quite strongly that we should not use TUNE UP software because of the problems that it could & has caused in the past.

Should I be incorrect, please accept my apologies.

Foxfire


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

You should add in the Spybot S&D program(http://security.kolla.de/)


----------



## DaVo (Jan 7, 2004)

You can either use that program or Adaware, i just like Adaware becuase of the user-friendly-ness in it!

Foxfire, i have used TunUp Utlities many times and it hasnt caused any damage to my computer. If it does cause damage however you can always lick the restore button, so everything you changed would go back to full working order.
If however you think techs need to look over the tread and suggestions made within the piece of writing please contact them asap!
Thanks,

DaVo


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

DaVo, I understand your opinion but the forum experts have amassed vast experience in this field (just check their total posts/technical ratios) & I have learnt (the hard way) to implicitly follow their advice.

Indeed as BigK says, it is recommended that both Adaware & Spybot are utilised together.Frequently, one will pick up spyware that the other has not.

Foxfire


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Some good advice. But lots of maintainence needed.

And when the new version of Windows comes out.... !


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

just don't buy the next windows, go back to 3.1  wonder how many games will run on that, say goodbye GTA VC


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey, 3.1 still had some pretty @#[email protected]%[email protected] entertaining games! The first computer i ever used ran on that, and it still runs! It doesnt freeze like 95 to 2000 do either:


----------



## SSG RONFIN (Jul 12, 2003)

Must haves for a good PC:

Adaware6 (plus plugin for Messenger if used)
SpyBot S&D
SpywareGuard
SpywareBlaster
RegProt (Registry Protector)
StartPageGuard
ZoneAlarm

Windows Washer 5
Disk Keeper Pro 8

All are free except the last two, but I highly recomend them. I've had the security programs installed about 6 months now, and in those 6 months haven't had one spyware, or adware found by Adaware6 or SpyBot. The RegProt will notify you if someone or something is attempting to change a registry key, and then give you the choice to allow it or not.
StartPageGuard also notifies you if someone or something attempts to hijack your start page and change it. You'd be surprised. 

One last thing. Norton Anti Virus is crap. AVG is great and free. If you want an even better one, try Panda. They have a free online scanner, and are rated one of the best, if not the best anti-virus software.

-Fin


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

I totally agree with you Ronfin on all points-especially re Norton AV.

Foxfire


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

ok i put and used afew of your tips on my pc.....thanks...but some of the tips i didn"t notice it any faster.... but i"m happy...


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Also, in administrative tools, double click on computer management, then double click on services and applications, then double click services, and disable all of the stuff that you will never use. One such example is the indexing service. It sucks up alot of resources, and is really unecessary for most people.

You will be quite surprised at how fast XP is once all of the useless crap is disabled. In otherwords, tweak your system for the stuff you need, and turn everything else off. It may not look as pretty, but it can sure make a low end system (like mine) scream.


----------



## SSG RONFIN (Jul 12, 2003)

or just click START/RUN/ and type "servicesmsc" in the box then ENTER.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

DaVo or anyone.
Lets say one cleans up as you suggest. How do you confirm the amount of free hdd space you have? As an ex., a 40 gig hdd {you only get 371/4 gigs}. so you click on properties of C drive and it shows free space of 31 1/4 gigs, indicating that you have used or are using 6 gigs of hdd space. 
Then you open C drive and click on properties of all shown on the C drive and the total only comes to lets say 4 gigs. Where is the other 2 gigs? Are these 2 gigs taken up by xp os. or what? Thanks


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

The recycle bin takes up an alloted amount of hd space(that can be changed if desired) for one.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Thats true on the recycle bin however if it's empty or not it's amount is included in your total of C drive amount. Thanks


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

I'll have to agree with foxfire on the tuneup utilities... i think it screwed up my comp a little and had to do a system restore but this was during a lot of problems w/ my computer viruses and whatnot.. but when i system restored some of the downloaded program files were damaged and some not able to repair. some of them were retrieved from the system so no way to get those back which i don't see how you can download from your own system but all that crap is beyond me. i'm a little hesitant to use reg cleaner but everythings worth a try. later


----------



## levi675 (Jan 31, 2004)

I have a few background virus/adware and maintenance progs running. Did a lot of installing/uninstalling before I got what I like that drain a lot of power:
ZoneAlarm
AdAware Ad-watch monitoring: Prompts you to verify registry changes
Norton Antivirus
Diskeeper 8.0
SpamInspector for Outlook/Outlook Express (Integrated toolbar)
Avant Browser (IE type browser with multiple windows and pop-up blocker)


----------



## levi675 (Jan 31, 2004)

Oops! DON'T drain alot of power


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2004)

One of the best and most simple methods that have worked for me in the case of our customers was :-

1)MSCONFIG(in case of Win XP,go to statup tab,select disable all,click apply,Close)

2)Increase Virtual Memory(right click on My Computer/go to properties/advanced tab/settings under performance/advanced tab again/change under Virtual memory/put a bullet against custom size/change the values to 1.5 times the RAM in the system eg:-minimum size should be 500MB and maximum size 1500MB/click apply and OK to close all open windows.

3)Visual Effects adjusted to system performance(Go to Start/Control panel/system/Advanced/Under performance click settings/Under visual effects choose Adjust for best performance.

4)Modify "waitokillservicetimeout"
Click Start/Run and Type Regedit in the open dialog box.
The Registry Editor Window appears. 
Click the plus (+) sign next to the following folder names:HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
SYSTEM
CurrentControlSet 
Highlight the "Control" Folder. 
Select "WaitToKillServiceTimeout" on the right hand side
Right click on it and select Modify. 
Set it a value lower than 2000 (For example: 200) 

5)Also u could try deleting Normal.dot files
Go to safe mode,right click on the My Computer icon/select search/type in "Normal.dot" (without the quotes) and if it does locate any files/select the files/shift+Delete

U can restart the system after all these steps are done or individually restart after every one of those steps

Believe this really helps speed ur PC(Win XP systems only) and I'm assuming that u have taken care of the H/W possiblities.This is out of sheer experience...


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

I gotta ask! what does H/W stand for? Thanks!


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

gotta say i think H/W means hardware but in a students mind such as mine it means the dreaded homework


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

I got the "Guide to Internet Security" don't forget...lol  :up:

http://forums.techguy.org/t202013/s.html


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

The guide also has things you can do that can improve your computer's performance.  :up:


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

SLeek, how bout we combine my file and your internet security file into one txt file to reccomend to people and put for download somewhere?


----------



## NyTechie (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you so much - I knew about the first three tips but the last one I will definitly try


----------

